# Frühling in Marokko



## Pfrille (7. Oktober 2005)

Frühling in Marokko

Im Jänner bekam ich von einigen Forums-Kollegen Tips für Marokko. Die Reise war überhaupt nicht als Fischrei-Trip geplant, aber natürlich war Angelgerät mit dabei! Sie, die Reise, dauerte Februar, März und April und führte von Tanger über Fes nach Erfoud, und weiter an der algerischen Grenze, bzw. am Rande der Sahara nach Westen an den Atlantik und über die Küste wieder zurück nach Tanger. 
In Fes traf ich einen franz. Angelguide. Er war unterwegs um eine Gruppe an einem Forellengewässer zubetreuen. Der Preis für die Lizenz war fast höher als bei uns ----. In Midelt erzählte mir der Campingplatzbetreiber von einem Stausee bei Er Rachidia mit anscheinend enormem Schwarzbarsch-Bestand; er hätte bei senem letzten Besuch 400 Fische gefangen! -- Dieser See lag an meiner Strecke und natürlich wollte ich mein Glück versuchen. Über Köder und Methoden war ich informiert, auch, wie ich zu einer Lizenz käme ohne in die nächste Bezirksstadt fahren zu müssen. A b e r , eine Zufahrt hätte durch eine Militärstation geführt und bei der zweiten, sie führte durch ein Dorf, umringte mich gleich eine ganze Horde Jugendlicher! --- Für einen einheimischen Autofahrer wurde Platz zum Vorbeifahren gemacht und ich nützte die Gunst der Stunde und bin gleich mit entkommen. 
Den einzigen Angelerfolg erzielte ich nördlich von Agadir. Wärend einiger Tage mit starkem, auflandigen Wind waren schlagartig kleine, jagende Makrelen an der Küste. Sie ließen sich mit der "Hegene" in dem 0,5 bis 1,5 m tiefen Wasser massenhaft fangen. Mein Anteil war etwa 2 x 50 Stück und sie schmeckten ganz vorzüglich. Was wir nicht verwerten konnten, erfreute die Einheimischen. ---- Nur Europäer verwendeten die Hegene und man konnte ganz unterschiedliche Eigenbau-Produkte sehen. Haken, die mit Federn, Plastikstreifen, Gummis, Wollfäden und mit dünnem Alublechstreifen umwickelt waren. 
Das Meer in Marokko mit seiner Steilküste ist schwer befischbar, gilt aber als sehr fischreich. Im Süden gibt es Corbin bis zu 60 kg. Ein Franzose berichtete vom Fang eines Geigenrochens und Wolfsbarsche sind anscheinend fast allgegenwärtig. Alles in Allem ein Revier zum Entdecken vor der Haustüre?

Pfrille


----------



## uwe103 (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Frühling in Marokko*

Hi Pfrille,

zunächst hab Dank für den schönen Reisebericht. Wie schaut es in Marokko mit der Meresangelei vom Boot aus? Gibt es Charterboote für das Schleppfischen in größeren Tiefen auf dem Meer?


----------



## Pfrille (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Frühling in Marokko*

Hallo Uwe 103
     Ich kann Dir über Boote zum Schleppfischen im Meer nichts wirklich selbst Erprobtes oder Gefundenes berichten. Es soll   !!!  irgendwo einen Österreicher geben, der Angler betreut. Und in Dakhla (Westsahara etwa 150 km vor der mauretanischen Grenze) gibt es einige Fischerei - Artikel - Läden und angeblich ein Camp von Andree. 
     Darüber hinaus bin ich sicher, daß es Mitfahrgelegenheiten günstig gibt. Und gegen Bezahlung fidet sich bestimmt ein Bootseigner, der ausschließlich zu diesem Zweck hinaus fährt. 
     Ein kräftiges Petri Heil                                                   Pfrille


----------



## uwe103 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Frühling in Marokko*

@Pfrille

...scheint ja dort noch richtiges Entwicklungsgebiet in dieser Hinsicht zu sein|kopfkrat    müüste man nur mal wissen, was draussen auf dem Wasser geht?


----------



## Pfrille (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Frühling in Marokko*

Nocheinmal Pfrille an Uwe 103

In einer alten Blinker-Zeitschrift habe ich noch einen Marokko-Artikel gefunden. Nun kann ich richtigstellen: der oben erwähnte Corbin wird Courbine geschrieben, zu deutsch Adlerfisch, und Veranstalter ist laut Artikel Sochatour.
Darüberhinaus wird berichtet, daß in der 20 x 40 km großen Bucht von Dakhlar seit 1995 ein Fangverbot für Berufsfischer besteht. 
Freundliche Grüße Pfrille


----------



## uwe103 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Frühling in Marokko*

Hallo Pfrille,

den Bericht kenne ich. Habe letzte Woche erst dieses Heft durchgeblättert, weil ich etwas anderes gesucht hatte.


----------

